# New Trailer yay!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice! My next trailer will be aluminum, although I'll be buying used.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting and shareing new trailer info and pics ! Congrats that's a very nice trailer IMO. In all your excitement don't forget "spare tire and rim" ! :wink:

Posts pics w/4 legged riders when you can.................


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I know! Right when I got home I realized it didn't come with a spare tire and rim! Any advice on best place to get one?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Nice Trailer......


.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Very fine trailer. I like the extra escape door. Is it wide enough for a horse to go through (in an emergency only)?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice trailer, can I be rude and ask how much, pm me if you like:wink: husband is actually making 'nice trailer' noises, I'm not sure if he is prepared for how much that will cost


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Its supposed to be, I'm going to test it though. I figured would be good practice for my horse to show him he CAN escape from that door a few times rather then wait for an emergency and HOPE he'll come through it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Heh, it was $15,000 out the door. I probably overpaid a little, I didn't try to haggle too much because I just wanted to get exactly what I wanted so they had to have it custom built. Adding the front escape door added like $1000 on the price...whoops, but safety first! I did get 3% off because I talked to them at expo so they gave me expo pricing. To add the escape door they had to take 8" from the dressing room, but then added it to the back stall. Kinda weird how that worked but whatever. My front stall is 42" and my back stall is 50"


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's not a horrendously bad price for a new aluminum trailer. I bought a new steel/aluminum two horse slant (no escape door - didn't even think of it then which is too bad because it's a good idea) a few years ago now and it was around $11k after taxes at that time.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

evilamc said:


> I know! Right when I got home I realized it didn't come with a spare tire and rim! Any advice on best place to get one?


Call people you bought it from and ask if its suppose to come with it. Every new trailer I'VE ever bought it came with it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I fail, I looked through invoice, I didn't get it with a spare tire. I guess I misread it before, it came with the mount for a spare tire but not the spare tire, whoops.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

When I got mine, I had to request a spare tire. I thought it rather odd only because my first trailer came with the spare included. Oh well, at least it shouldn't be too pricey if you have to buy one.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

evilamc said:


> Well I fail, I looked through invoice, I didn't get it with a spare tire. I guess I misread it before, it came with the mount for a spare tire but not the spare tire, whoops.


For $15,000 STILL CALL AND ASK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You might be surprised by their response.
Remember sometimes you can get more with sugar than shaat ! :lol:


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Rawhide said:


> For $15,000 STILL CALL AND ASK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You might be surprised by their response.
> Remember sometimes you can get more with sugar than shaat ! :lol:


Agreed, for that kind of money they can surely afford to throw in a 150.00 spare :wink:

.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ha k! I'll call tomorrow when they're open


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

evilamc said:


> Heh, it was $15,000 out the door. I probably overpaid a little, I didn't try to haggle too much because I just wanted to get exactly what I wanted so they had to have it custom built. Adding the front escape door added like $1000 on the price...whoops, but safety first! I did get 3% off because I talked to them at expo so they gave me expo pricing. To add the escape door they had to take 8" from the dressing room, but then added it to the back stall. Kinda weird how that worked but whatever. My front stall is 42" and my back stall is 50"


I don't blame you for getting what you wanted, it is a hefty outlay, and worth the extra money for the escape door I think. I quire like the idea of the back stall being bigger.

I agree with asking them about the wheel, I would have expected that to come with, heck we bought a $6000 flat deck and that came with!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

First trip today  Went decently well till he saw horses driving carts for the first time.









Ready to ship









Enjoying his new window that his whole head fits out of (I closed it before we hit the road)









Pic my friend snapped on the road


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

You are going to LOVE your featherlite! I have the straight load with mangers and a walk through and a large tack room. I bought it new for $12,000 and it is worth every penny. No silly little things to fall off, good floors, good towing, nice ventilation. Cant wait to hear about all the wonderful adventures you have with it!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I am loving it! I ALMOST bought that same straight load and for about that same price! I was having a very hard time deciding between straight or slant. I decided on the slant so I can use it as a stock trailer sometimes, I have a 4 wheeler and stuff. I am amazed at how much better it pulls then my old trailer I had, it really is just night and day difference. I actually bought a new truck because of how bad my old trailer towed and then with my f150 it STILL towed terribly!


----------

